
Why the next big thing after VR/AR and self-driving cars is health - kobleistvan
https://medium.com/neveli-cares/why-the-next-big-thing-after-vr-ar-and-self-driving-cars-is-health-1d0935141794#.76owhq7zs
======
ohitsdom
Not a very strong argument, IMO. AR/VR and self-driving cars are poised for
huge growth because 1) they will drastically change the way we do certain
activities and 2) they are just now becoming achievable (due to hardware,
software, and economic advances).

What change is prompting health to be the next big thing? We have more data,
but I don't think that alone is enough. Health is just as important now as it
used to be, and I don't see a big tech breakthrough that is going to have
health become the next "big thing" (whatever that means). I think we may be on
the verge of several discoveries/advances that could lead to huge growth
(CRISPR, cheaper genomes, molecular surgery), but until they happen it's just
wishful thinking.

~~~
lorandm
I think that the opportunity comes from both reducing overall costs—in 2015
the US health expenditure per capita exceeded $10,000 (according to the CMS)
as well as AI, which is fast becoming a "thing". Molecular surgery, maybe not
so much, but it's definitely in the books.

